# Back from Havana!



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

The wife and myself arrived home last night after a week in Cuba. This was our 2nd time we have travelled to Cuba and i guarantee it will not be our last! We had a fantastic trip that included sight seeing, eating great Cuban food, drinking great Cuban rum and of course smoking great Cuban cigars.

We spent 5 nights in Havana, staying at the Sevilla Hotel located in the Vieja district of Havana, approx 5 min walk to the Partagas factory. I spent many hours sitting in the lounge of the La Casa Del Habano (Partagas) smoking cigars and talking to the staff about cigars. Truley a great experience.

We also spent 2 nights in Vinales. Vinales is a small village (10,000 people) located in the Pinar del Rio region of Cuba, approx 2.5 hr drive west of Havana. For those who are not familiar with the geography of Cuba the province of Pinar Del Rio offers the richest conditions for the growth of tobacco in the country. It is a very tropical region that is littered with farms within the lush valleys.

We stayed at a house (casa particular) owned by Papo and Niulvis and their 3 children where we enjoyed their home cooked meals and great hospitality. What a great experience we had staying with the family. I highly recommend this to anyone that is considering traveling to this region rather than staying in a hotel. We enjoyed the nightlife in Vinales where we drank mojitos and rum while watching the locals dance the salsa till the wee hours of the morning!

One of the highlights of my stay in Cuba was visiting the Vegas Robaina farm in the Pinar del Rio region. It just so happened that Papo and Niulvis are great friends with the Robaina family and was able to get us special privaledges at the farm. I spent well over an hour sitting down with Alejandro Robaina's son and grandson. We discussed many topics including cigars, Cuban life, rum and the politics of the tobacco industry in Cuba. It is impossible for me to put into words what a great conversation we had. very very educational. After our discussion they took me into a section of their home where they had some humidors with some of the families private selection of cigars that included vitolas not offered in the world market. I was able to puruchase 20 cigars that included robustos, double robustos and what they name the "godfather"! I picked up 6 of the godfathers. These measure at 7 1/4" x 54 RG. The cigars are made from 5 year aged Robaina tobacco and are perfectly constructed. I did smoke one while there and is was a great smoke.

Anyhow, don't want to bore you all with my stories. I will post some pics of my trip and a link to my photobucket account that has all my cigar related pics and my haul.

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## beezermcd (Jan 21, 2009)

Sounds like a great time! I'm envious....!


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

And some ****!

My haul that includes farm rolled cigars









RyJ Dukes









Trinidad T Robusto
















Partagas Salomones









Cohiba Maduro Genios









Partagas Lusitanias


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

And some random pics that I figure you would enjoy.

La Casa Del Habano (Partagas Factory)


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

And some more!

Enjoying a Monte Sublime at the Partagas factory.









Enjoying a farm rolled at La Bodeguita bar in Havana.









Enjoying a farm rolled and a rum at our casa in Vinales.









Me outside the Partagas factory in Havana.









Me and the Cuban ladies!!!


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

And some more...

Standing at the entrance of the Robaina farm.









Me and the beautiful shade grown tobacco leaf!









Damn this smelled so good!









Oscar (Alejandro's son) and myself.









Hirochi (Alejandro's grandson) and myself.









No farm machinery here!


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

That last picture has me in stitches! (oops, you added more...the one with the ladies lol!)
Sounds like an amazing time. Great haul too!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

WOW, that looks like it was amazing


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

dude awesome...now im actually excited to go next week...
i was tryin all night to remember his grandsons name....
great pics.
very cool experiences as well


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice 3 way with the girls...lol


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Awesome pics Jeff, looks like you had a great time.


----------



## Bill Brewer (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice post, thanks for all the pics


----------



## bigdaddysmoker (Jul 2, 2009)

*sigh* and citizens from "the greatest nation in the world" can't even travel there.... looks like an awesome trip. great pics, thank you for sharing!


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

That trip sounds awesome! Glad you had a great time, and brought back lots of memories (not to mention cigars!)


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your experience with us! Look's like you had an amazing time. What a haul too!


----------



## jeff_connors (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh man looks like fun!! I love the pics of you and those infamous ladies!!
Glad you had a good time, and got to escape this CND winter for a little bit!:rapture:Nice haul too!

:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## pitbulljimmy (Aug 1, 2009)

Truley friggin awesome Jeff... Looks like you had a blast!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

pitbulljimmy said:


> Truley friggin awesome Jeff... Looks like you had a blast!


I'm pretty sure those two ladies taught him a thing or two. :lol:


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

All I can say is WOW. Too cool...


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Wow Jeff!!! Those are truly some of the coolest pics I've seen on here!:nod:

I wanna go so bad! Lets hurry this $#@* up Obama!:lol:

The pic w/the ladies is priceless.:dude:


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

Wow! Looks like you had a great time. Thanks for posting the pix. Love the way one of the ladies has cozied up to you.
I've been trying to make it out there for the last few years, but something always has come up where I ended up somewhere else. I think next year will be it.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Wow, Jeff! Thanks for sharing that tour of your amazing trip! Love the pics!!


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Thanks for posting your and sharing your great trip with us!


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

Thats so sick, looks like the vacation of a lifetime.

That cuban lady on ur right looks like she wants a lil sum sum


----------



## tru_rocknrolla (Jun 26, 2009)

Absolutely freaking awesome! I wish I could take a trip down!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

...marry me....


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

You were lucky to get out of there before they tried to indoctrinate you into their evil commie ways. Kidding aside, looks like a great time.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Bigtotoro said:


> You were lucky to get out of there before they tried to indoctrinate you into their evil commie ways. Kidding aside, looks like a great time.


No kidding! I would hate to have to smoke cigars and drink rum for the rest of my life!!!eace:


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm just jealous.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Congrats on the trip! At the Partagas factory in the cigar shop is a roller named La China. She rolls some pretty good smokes. Did you get a chance to sample one of her cigars?


----------



## Windigo (Oct 3, 2009)

dude! I knew you would pick up...the one on the left is awsome! lolol Glad you had an awsome trip...damnit those gls got me in stiches!lololol


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Sweet!*

Thanks for sharing Jeff:thumb:

.


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Very very cool!!!


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

On a serious note, I am not up on the Cuba vs US regulations, but can a US person(s) travel to Cuba? Obvioulsy I can't bring home the smokes, but can my wife and I travel to Cuba and enjoy the pleasures of Cuba?

I had my wife look at the pictures and she liked them. I would love to go there and experience the food, drink and smokes. She is all in, as long as the weather is warmer than central Ohio.

Thanks Jeff


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Cadillac said:


> Congrats on the trip! At the Partagas factory in the cigar shop is a roller named La China. She rolls some pretty good smokes. Did you get a chance to sample one of her cigars?


I sure did. I smoke a couple of her corona vitolas. They were very good. I also smoked some customs from Christina (Sevilla) and Reanaldo (Conde Villanueva). IMO, Christina's were the best in flavour (not construction) with La China a very close second.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

harley33 said:


> On a serious note, I am not up on the Cuba vs US regulations, but can a US person(s) travel to Cuba? Obvioulsy I can't bring home the smokes, but can my wife and I travel to Cuba and enjoy the pleasures of Cuba?
> 
> I had my wife look at the pictures and she liked them. I would love to go there and experience the food, drink and smokes. She is all in, as long as the weather is warmer than central Ohio.
> 
> Thanks Jeff


From what I understand from talking to Americans in Cuba, it is not against the law for an American to fly to Cuba, however it is against the law to trade with Cuba. Meaning, once you step off the plane you cannot buy or sell anything! 

In all seriousness, there are many many Americans who travel to Cuba every year. If my memory is correct, around 25,000 per year. You would have to fly out of Canada or Mexico to get there.

Also keep in mind that traveling to Cuba is completely different than any other country that you have ever traveled to. It is very beautiful, safe and the people are super friendly but can I say without insult that it is not Americanized. Be prepared to take a step back in time with little amenities and no American chain restaurants, hotels, business etc.

Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## deputy (May 21, 2009)

I'm amazed.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Tarks said:


> From what I understand from talking to Americans in Cuba, it is not against the law for an American to fly to Cuba, however it is against the law to trade with Cuba. Meaning, once you step off the plane you cannot buy or sell anything!
> 
> In all seriousness, there are many many Americans who travel to Cuba every year. If my memory is correct, around 25,000 per year. You would have to fly out of Canada or Mexico to get there.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jeff,

Reading your story it says that you stayed in someone's home. Is that the only way to travel to Cuba or is it the preferred way? I have only traveled to Mexico and Canada. Canada is a lot like the US, Mexico has the tourist spots that cater to the US. Cuba is not like that? I am OK with that as long as I understand what is going on.

May of this year is our 15th anniversiary and I am debating what to do... (selfishly)

Sorry for all the questions...


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

harley33 said:


> Thanks Jeff,
> 
> Reading your story it says that you stayed in someone's home. Is that the only way to travel to Cuba or is it the preferred way? I have only traveled to Mexico and Canada. Canada is a lot like the US, Mexico has the tourist spots that cater to the US. Cuba is not like that? I am OK with that as long as I understand what is going on.
> 
> ...


No problem with the questions. I am happy to help you out.

First off I recommend you visit Trip Advisor and go to the Cuba forum. Tons of info there. We spent 5 nights in Havana at the Sevilla hotel and 2 nights in Vinales at a Cubans home. The Cubans call these "Casa Particular". For all intensive purposes it is basically a bed & breakfast.

My only suggestion to you is this. If you want to see Cuba, do not go to an all inclusive resort in Varaderro (Beach area approx 2 hr from Havana). This is my opinion and I hope I don't offend anyone by saying this. I have been there and done that and if all you want is sun and beach then go to another carribean island. So I guess what I am saying is yes, Cuba does have tourist spots like Varaderro that cater to Canadian/US tourists but stay away.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Tarks said:


> I sure did. I smoke a couple of her corona vitolas. They were very good. I also smoked some customs from Christina (Sevilla) and Reanaldo (Conde Villanueva). IMO, Christina's were the best in flavour (not construction) with La China a very close second.


Cool. Never tried any of Christina's stuff. I guess I'll have to hunt her down when I'm there. Love Reynaldo's product.

Glad to see you made it to Robaina's. I hear he's not doing to well.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks for the awesome pics!!


----------



## Padron (Dec 20, 2009)

Are you taking requests yet? :bowdown:


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

Tarks said:


> My only suggestion to you is this. If you want to see Cuba, do not go to an all inclusive resort in Varaderro (Beach area approx 2 hr from Havana). This is my opinion and I hope I don't offend anyone by saying this. I have been there and done that and if all you want is sun and beach then go to another carribean island. So I guess what I am saying is yes, Cuba does have tourist spots like Varaderro that cater to Canadian/US tourists but stay away.


Agreed. I quite like Varadero, been there twice, but if you truly want to see Cuba then do as Jeff said.

If you want to see some Varadero resort pics then look in this thread, about half way down. I posted some there.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/261811-back-cuba-2.html

Steve


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Cadillac said:


> Cool. Never tried any of Christina's stuff. I guess I'll have to hunt her down when I'm there. Love Reynaldo's product.
> 
> Glad to see you made it to Robaina's. I hear he's not doing to well.


When are you going Chris? You will find her at the Sevilla hotel at around 10:00am. She has a little booth in the lobby but is rarely there.

You are right, Robaina is not doing well. His son told me that he only comes out once or twice a week for a few minutes.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Tarks said:


> When are you going Chris? You will find her at the Sevilla hotel at around 10:00am. She has a little booth in the lobby but is rarely there.
> 
> You are right, Robaina is not doing well. His son told me that he only comes out once or twice a week for a few minutes.


Heading back 1st week in March. Home base will be Varadero. I'd stay in Havana, but the wife likes the beach & I like smokes soo it's a compromise. Is the Sevilla in older Havana? Like in the area where Reynaldo's shop is?

Too bad to hear about Robaina. Still enjoying a few cigars I bet.


----------



## Pampero (May 22, 2008)

Fine post! Thank you all very much. One of the several benefits of Canadian citizenship......


----------



## MattN (Dec 19, 2009)

My understanding is that it's illegal to travel to Cuba if you're American, though I think there have been some recent changes to the laws to allow for Cuban nationals to travel there.

I do know that people traveling to Cuba from Mexico are often allowed to enter without getting a stamp on their passport, if asked. A somewhat common request that doesn't get denied as far as I've heard, though I can't speak from experience.

I could be behind on all of this though, as things have been changing. Let's hope we see some reasonable changes to the embargo laws in our lifetime.


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

MattN said:


> I do know that people traveling to Cuba from Mexico are often allowed to enter without getting a stamp on their passport, if asked. A somewhat common request that doesn't get denied as far as I've heard, though I can't speak from experience.


They do not stamp your passport regardless of where you are from, likely for this very reason. No need to ask them not to as far as I can tell (don't quote me on that, just based upon my experience of having gone their twice and never been stamped).


----------



## blazingazn (Aug 1, 2009)

looks like it was a lot of fun.

how's the winter in your part of canada? smokeable?


----------



## edogg (Jun 15, 2009)

I am soooo jealous....I want to go!!!


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

blazingazn said:


> looks like it was a lot of fun.
> 
> how's the winter in your part of canada? smokeable?


Not smokeable outside. It gets as cold as -40F here. I smoke in the garage with a heater all winter. It's not ideal but I make do.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Tarks said:


> Not smokeable outside. It gets as cold as -40F here. I smoke in the garage with a heater all winter. It's not ideal but I make do.


Yessir you do make do very well.:thumb: 
More island memories and plenty of kindling to burn out in the mancave :clap2::drinking::typing::typing:

.


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

We Americans are not allowed to travel to Cuba, except in very rare specialty circumstances. Your average Yankee cigar enthusiast can't (legally) go. That being said, plenty of people do, or are seriously thinking about it...


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

Frinkiac7 said:


> We Americans are not allowed to travel to Cuba, except in very rare specialty circumstances. Your average Yankee cigar enthusiast can't (legally) go. That being said, plenty of people do, or are seriously thinking about it...


What the government doesn't know can 't hurt you  Cuba doesn't stamp passports specifically for that reason.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Yup, I recall reading a stat that claims that 25,000 Americans illegally travel to Cuba every year.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Tarks said:


> Yup, I recall reading a stat that claims that 25,000 Americans illegally travel to Cuba every year.


And about 24,999 get their cigars seized/taxed in Cancun. Or so I hear.


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

bpegler said:


> And about 24,999 get their cigars seized/taxed in Cancun. Or so I hear.


Don't fly through Cancun. Most major Canadian cities have direct flights to Cuba (Montreal, Toronto, Winnipeg, Edmonton, Calgary, Vancouver).


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Everywhere I went last August in Cuba, I met Americans. On the beach at the bar in Varadero, the lounge at the Partagas factory in Havana and at the restaurant in Havana.

Well, we'll see this time around.... I'm back to the motherland in March! :dude:


----------



## blazingazn (Aug 1, 2009)

You'll get some nice weather in a couple months.

Share the wealth 
Looks like you're overstocked with CCs and I'll be running out soon.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

blazingazn said:


> You'll get some nice weather in a couple months.
> 
> Share the wealth
> Looks like you're overstocked with CCs and I'll be running out soon.


Get in line Rick. Go check out COTM in TC.


----------



## blazingazn (Aug 1, 2009)

SmoknTaz said:


> Get in line Rick. Go check out COTM in TC.


Been keeping my eye on it 

Soon as I file my taxes through I'll be on here more often.


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

Jeff, you have seen the light and visited Mecca.

I was in Cuba about 4 years ago. Stayed in Varadero and Habana, did not get to see Pinar del Rio. While in Habana, I did take pictures of the midget lady with the huge cigar and red lipstick as well, apparently she is a touristic atraction herself. I stayed a the Melia Cohiba, they have a C de H retail store in their premises and while there, I enjoyed a nice Monte # 2 with a single malt. My wife and I were victims of at least 3 different scam artists while walking the streets of Vieja Habana, the only bad part of our trip.

I do have a question for you, have they relaxed the customs regulations? We were only able to leave Cuba with no more than 1 box of ciagrs or 1 bottle of rum per person and had to show the receipts to the customs agent at the airport.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

I believe it is 50 cigars and 1.14 liters of hooch - translates to 1 & 1/2 bottles of something (rum, whisky etc).


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

RicoPuro said:


> Jeff, you have seen the light and visited Mecca.
> 
> I was in Cuba about 4 years ago. Stayed in Varadero and Habana, did not get to see Pinar del Rio. While in Habana, I did take pictures of the midget lady with the huge cigar and red lipstick as well, apparently she is a touristic atraction herself. I stayed a the Melia Cohiba, they have a C de H retail store in their premises and while there, I enjoyed a nice Monte # 2 with a single malt. My wife and I were victims of at least 3 different scam artists while walking the streets of Vieja Habana, the only bad part of our trip.
> 
> I do have a question for you, have they relaxed the customs regulations? We were only able to leave Cuba with no more than 1 box of ciagrs or 1 bottle of rum per person and had to show the receipts to the customs agent at the airport.


There are no laws about quantities of cigars leaving Cuba, with the exception of farm rolled. You can only leave Cuba with a max of 20 cigars per person with no receipt. All other cigars must have a receipt. It's been 50 cigars 1.14 liter of booze per person entering Canada for as long as I can remember.


----------

